# Our QSW wins it's THIRD LeMons race!!!



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

Thaaaaat's right!! Team Chicken & Waffles drove our 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon to it's third LeMons victory in four races!!! The car formerly known as HarleQuantum received a new livery for 2011, as you'll see in the pictures below. We had to do something in-line with our team name before the judges gave us grief.

All was not rosy as we finally encountered our first mechanical issue with the car. The driver's side wiper arm was stripped of it's splines  Not bad for a 24yr old Quantum that has spent the last year and 3000+ miles under race conditions.

In four races, we have taken one IoE trophy (Gingerman), and two Class B wins (Gingerman and Autobahn). In fact, we were actually first over-all for a little while on day 1 this past weekend!!! Fact of the matter is we simply don't have the power to compete for the over-all lap win, even if it did rain all weekend. We finished 6th over-all, and the next slowest best lap time was in 44th place....just to give you an idea how slow our car really is 

We have some plans for the next race in July that'll hopefully makes us a little more competitive for the over-all win, but we'd still need mother nature to give us a big helping hand


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Just freaking awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

:screwy::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Seriously cool!... and a win for all of us QSW owners out there. Good job guys.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

If you end up needing any hard to find parts, let me know...or the guys on the Yahoo group syncronized. I think you already know a couple of them on there...Eurowner and von-Klink?


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> If you end up needing any hard to find parts, let me know...or the guys on the Yahoo group syncronized. I think you already know a couple of them on there...Eurowner and von-Klink?


A couple of us are on the Yahoo group already. Thank you for the parts offer. We have TONS of spares, but you never now!! You wouldn't happen to have a turbo set up laying around, would you?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha...all you need is an old Audi 5000 turbo and you're gold.
My old roommate actually used to race his 86 Audi 5000 turbo quattro and did quite well.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

jeroland said:


> Seriously cool!... and a win for all of us QSW owners out there. Good job guys.



Our local guys first time entering 24 hour race did really well in their 85 gti. Up at Mid-America motorplex in Iowa last year.

I subscribed to the " list ". I'm on the hunt for a qsw


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

ahhh, you painted my red hatch black 

Kickass job! :beer:


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

eurowner said:


> ahhh, you painted my red hatch black
> 
> Kickass job! :beer:


Not to fret, we did not paint over the green "SKI COLORADO" bumper sticker


----------

